# 23rs (21rs, 25rss,...) Forward Compartment Mods



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm curious to see what other owners have done to modify the pass through storage found in many of the models of Outback. I have a 2005 23RS that came with the morgue drawer and nothing else.

I'm going to rip out everything in the compartment to find a better way to use the storage space. Right now it is chopped up and unworkable. I plan on removing the drawer which will leave me with a big empty pass through. I'm looking for alternate ideas on how to set up storage and make better use of what is the only large storage on the TT.

If you've done this or even just thought about it I'd appreciate your ideas.

Thanks,
BBB


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello:

Check out the attached link...this shows the mods I made to the front compartment (and some others)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...306&hl=bbwb

bbwb


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, those are great mods all around. I'm not sure how I missed that thread.

Any ideas for containers to put into the front compartment for pull-out storage and quick access for towing tools and stowage?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I built a fishing pole holder on the front of the compartment.


----------

